# Toker's Indoor Bagseed



## tn_toker420 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok , Finally gettin' started with a small indoor grow...
  I'm growing in HTG's mother keeper tent (48x20x48) 
 Lighting: I'm using PL55 T5 Flouro w/ 2 6400 bulbs veg & 2 3000K Bloom , putting out 10,000 lumens according to HTG ...Also 400W MH/HPS switchable, running MH till sex...
 Ventilation: 4'' Inline 80 cfm for outgoing exhaust, 6'' 2-speed oscilating at ground level...and another 2-speed clip on adjacent w/ HID ...
  Soil: FF Ocean Forest, some sprouted in Jiffy Pellets...
  Nutes: Adv. Nutes, Dr. Hornby's Iguana Juice grow ( 3-1-3) & Bloom ( 4-3-6)...i'm really unfamiliar w/ this as i'm a MG man, and love my Compost TEA, which i'm having to start over my Compost Bin/piles ( i moved) ...Also have a sample bottle of OverDrive, haven't read up much about it yet, to be used in the last weeks of flowering it says, but...
  After seeing that the indoors won't be a problem for me, i'm gonna finally have some good genetics , still unsure on strains ...for sure doing a run of Auto AK's ...The oldest of these are a little over a month old, switched 12/12 week ago today, waiting for sex...Still trying to get these pictures better , nothing like my outdoor photography  ...
  Let's hope we have some nice eye candy here in a month or so :hubba:  ...
 Any ADVICE, Comments, or just **** chat is welcome, actually it's encouraged...GOOD OR BAD, lay it on me...I'm a newb again , and i'll throw in a few leftover buds from the outdoor '08


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 26, 2009)

*pulling up my stool and :watchplant: looks like u have it all worked out ,,,
nice green lush plants and a cool piece and bud ,,what more does a grower want  :48:*


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

nice setup man!
when are you repotting them?

ha
"and i'll throw in a few leftover buds from the outdoor '08"
theres no way id have any left from 08 in my house!
nice buds!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, i've never had a bud left come spring till this year...I've pretty much seperated myself from the whole street scene, i've been pretty fortunate through the past few years...So i try to keep myself out of any situation that'd get me in trouble ...
 Also found my first hermie, which is bummer...I might've stressed him a bit too much lst'n ...But swift, I'm actually gonna try my best to keep these rather small, and grow 'em all the way in the containers  they're in...I might possibly cut the bottoms out and put into somethin' like a "trough"...I think it's 4u2 that might have a thread on this...Still unsure, as i've not gotta lot of room...On the other hand, i just may use these 2 gal. growbags if need be...I had planned on saving the bags for my first set of true genetics , but i'll hopefully be able to order another set of 3 gal. b/c i also need a ph tester...But let's go yank the little unwanted fellow up...If anyone has much information or experience using Iguana Juice please give me a few tips...I'm still unsure as when to stop the grow 3-1-3 and begin 4-3-6 bloom...Anyways, everyone keep it GREEN...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 27, 2009)

lookin' great.. and the buds look yummy too


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

looks like your haven fun anyway!
if i was you i would go for the biggest pot you can fit into your space,
if you want the best yeild,and train and top your plant to contol size, thats what i do and it works great!
but if you are breading you can use smaller pots,
yea id get a ph tester as soon as possable,there nice and cheap on ebay.
as for the iguana juice, i havent used it, i use advance nutes,connoisseur
it seems to work well for bloom,
id change to bloom after the 4th week just use slightly less of it then you where using on veg and work up to full strenght on the 7th week, then flush.
should be fine.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah given the size of my plants i'd only start around 1/4 strength ...And as for pot size i'm really just pushing it to see how small i can go , as i've always used 3-5 gal. buckets and mother earth's ground  ...but this grow isn't so much for yield as it's really just for me to get my thumbs dirty before i start anything worth crying over so to speak...Not too confident yet, so i plan to grow out this bagseed and hope for a few females as i usually do get some herm's along w/ the fair share of males...But this should be pretty interesting tho , send some Mojo my way ...i'll need it...


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

ha
~~~~~~~~~~mojo sent!
im sure you will do fine,
but dont worry so much about not doing well,
concentrate on how to be better!
and anyway looking at your outdoor buds id say you'll be fine!
but one thing i have noticed if you go for bigger pots and never let your plants get root bound you will get better female to male ratio's.
any new pics of your little ones?!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, i've pulled one already that herm'd ...and now another is showing sacs , and possibly another but still unsure...I'm not sure , but i think the one's i've spotted sacs on are Hermies...I've always been unsure about determining males from early showing hermies ...I'm almost positive this is hermie, but i've posted up apic ...this was the plant i was really looking forward to budding, due to it's really fat ind. lookin leaves and early preflowers ...It seemed so different, as the nodes started stretching apart after nearly 10 days of veg. or so ...Sucks about the balls, it always does tho...And also a pic of a place i pinched or S'C and i guess split the membrane...like a knot hole in a tree ...Could this be the cause of the herms , i'd also done LST ...Is there a chance that everyone will drop balls b/c of small containers??? and if i decide to transplant should i do it now or wait till all sex???

But on another note, Can anyone tell me if you think that there is an iron def. here??? as the top newest growth is bright yellow...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 28, 2009)

a few more ...Also got a fun grow goin in a Capri Sun container, anyone ever tried this??? Last pic is inverted colors, though that the Capri container looked really cool...actually accidently inverted colors and decided to keep it lol   watcha think?


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

nice work man!
pitty about them dam balls alright! ah well what can you do,
i havent seen that type of capri sun before!
yea looks like its coming on nicely so it should yeild around 2-4g then eh?!
so what do i think... there great
could do with some water though!
have you made drain holes in your capri sun yet?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yup, i've poked about 6 or 8 holes with knife tip about the size of toothpick...THe capri sun thing actually holds in water well given the size and amount of holes i poked , or so it seems...But i've not got any pics yet...But i've decided i will be transplanting one or two more , prolly...just wait and see...but wow , this is so different than my previous outdoor ventures...Let's hope for the same result tho  ...till next time


----------



## 420benny (Mar 28, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> If anyone has much information or experience using Iguana Juice please give me a few tips...I'm still unsure as when to stop the grow 3-1-3 and begin 4-3-6 bloom...Anyways, everyone keep it GREEN...



Looking good. I have a question for ya. In your nutes listed above, are you sure about the bloom? Seems like it upped N during flowering. Not too sure about that. Any more info?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2009)

*Alot of times when working with bagseed one can expect to get a hermie. Are you 100% sure you are seeing both sacks and hairs on the same plant? I just wanna make sure your not killing off anything you shouldn't.  *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 1, 2009)

Here's a quick update, not a whole lot changed...I'm a bit lazy about getting pics up, so hang in there...I'd spotted 2 more sacs formin', so out they went yesterday after waiting for a positive ID on the balls ...But i've got 3 more that got a little veg time, and 5 or so that's 12/12 from seedling...It'll be 2 weeks 12/12 tomorrow...I've been checkin' out some 12/12 from seed grows and i don't think i'll be let down unless i screw up...So let's grow   And if anyone's got any advice on Re-Using soil , let me know...It seems i made a good mess when i pulled the herm roots, trying to shake off the soil from the rootballs...But here's a few pics of the tent...I threw in a few pics of the herm/male, i'm thinkin that both are herm' but not positive...Either way they got pulled, no regrets ...First set of pics are herm that showed pistils on the day i chopped , only on the very top growth...And so did the the other, which was the 2 most mature plants  the 2 on the left are the last 2 pulled in 1st pic...But let's hope for the rest ladies ...What ya think???


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 1, 2009)

A few more...This girl in the Coff. container is the one i'll put my money on, I think she'll be very promising  I'd decided to top right before switching to 12/12 , i've seeen great results when i've done this outdoors...I'll most likely resume LST after all have sexed also...Does it look a bit over-watered...or maybe under-watered??? It seems like this one drinks the water like crazy, or either my container is causing different results from too much drainage maybe...? Well hope ya enjoy...I'm sure it's gonna look a lot better in about 3 weeks


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 1, 2009)

just found my way over to this thread, and after reading through it the thing that sticks out most to me is how CLEAN your pipes are, lol!!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 1, 2009)

Those are when i just had bought them, straight outta the bubble wrap  ...I love gettin' pics of my new pieces and comparing the color change later, but the yellowish orange one isn't a color change , just double blown...The other only color change...But thanks for swingin' by Lord , i'm thinkin' it's gonna look a lot better in about a month


----------



## Thorn (Apr 1, 2009)

just popped in to say hey and I will keep an eye on this journal, not read through anything yet though so will come back and have a good browse when I have time.

Hope you are well


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 1, 2009)

*hey tn ,,,your keeping them plants a beautiful green ,,,,

i was gonna post i couldnt see any balls in the pics ,,,but you later discovered more sacs ,,so thats me told :giggle: :stoned:

well goodluck for the all female variety  and smoke one up :48:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 3, 2009)

Well i wouldn't say all female variety quite yet ...Still have a few started on 12/12 that'll be another week before showin' ...But all is well tho, not much to complain about...I've 3 confirmed females as of right now ...More to come ...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 6, 2009)

alrighty, well i've got 3 confirmed ladies  ...One is my EasterBud hopefully , i'm gonna try to lst/ kinda sog with the bucket handle on it , not really sure how it might work out but it's the only one left that's had any lst ...And a few pics...And by the way, the earlier 2 hermies was males , just wanted to correct myself there after further reading...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 6, 2009)

And, does anybody have any clue want kind of bug this is ??? It was crawling on the floor when i noticed it, actually freaked me out  ... But there was little slices /rips in the leaves, that i actually accounted the my kitten sneakin' over to the tent when i had my back turned...  little sucker loves the stuff


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 6, 2009)

Expletive Delete :ignore: ! Argh, the pics...sorry


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 6, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Looking good. I have a question for ya. In your nutes listed above, are you sure about the bloom? Seems like it upped N during flowering. Not too sure about that. Any more info?


 And yeah, this is for sure ...I wasn't so sure about it either, ya wouldn't believe how many times i've actually went back and forth to check ...But has anyone ever used any of Iguana Juice or Dr. Hornby's stuff...I think it's actually made by Advanced Nutrients , but considered 'organic' ...Or has anybody used any bloom nutes similar to this ratio consistency..? So far so good, maybe with a little compost tea and molasses at the end it'll work out...Also have a sample bottle of something called "OverDrive" that says to use last 2 weeks or so of bloom but i'm not sure about it ...And would anybody reccomend using MG along w/ the nutes i have??? anyways, Keep it Up Keep it GREEN ...


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 6, 2009)

that bug looks like some kind of beetle.  Ugly little bastard!


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 6, 2009)

kill the bug its a beetle and will kill your plants reproduce and infest,bugs are baaaadddddd!!!!!!!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah...a beetle was the obvious answer , sorry to be blunt ...I killed it before a split second after i saw it , as i would any bug ...I just thought some ppl might be able to tell me as if it was a horrible type of pest to continue to look out for, or if it could possibly be a predatory pest eating , or maybe even a beneficial insect ... I'd never seen anything like it, and am not exactly sure if it done any damage or not...He's dead either way, just trying to educate myself for future encounters and trying to find out what measures to take if they're a threat to the garden...
 And what do most indoor growers use for pest repellant, insect repellant ??? to prevent, not to rid ...i've sometimes confused the ways, and assumed if it kept them away it would run them away once they're there... Bugs Suck


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well a preventative measure for beetles are traps that you hang the bugs fly into them slide down and build up. The trap will help to steer them away as its made with a scent they crave.

MYGROW http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38973


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 16, 2009)

Bad news for the garden...I'll be without the HID for a lil over a week while it's being shipped for repair after a power surge, somethin' burnt out...But , no bugs since last time so that's good ...The girls still don't look near as healthy as i'd like...I'm not sure what's cause some damage, but i've got a few leaves that's curling under that i think was from my Mh being so close ...but also some orangish rusty looking blotches that i have no clue about, if anyone knows what this would be i'd appreciate it ...Here's some pics from a couple days ago, i've been quite lazy lately and a little bummed out ...But we've got 7 confirmed ladies so far, 1 is looking like it's showing balls tho ( easter bucket)... :bong: here ya go :bong1: 
  Also, since losing HID ...temps have been between 61-68 F , does this seem too low ??? And should i cut back on the fans until it's back ???


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 16, 2009)

...a few more ....Including the damaged leaf pics , orangish blotchy spots...and also curled leafs that i think is from heat or light ...:bongin:


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 16, 2009)

Im starting to have the same issue with a couple of my bigger plants, Ill be watching this to see others opinions.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 16, 2009)

...and just a few more   These 2 are my babies, you might could say they're my "First Ladies" , one vegged for maybe 2-3 weeks, the other vegged for only a week maybe ...but from the first seedlings that popped , i picked out the best looking one to me and by golly she's made me proud so far   ...OH, and also got a pic of my little furry friend, Tater  ...Welp that's it for now :bong: how about a :bong1: 4u  ???


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 28, 2009)

...turns out pH is high , bummer ...And this server busy is really gettin' old ...Any ideas on what i should do lower ph??? it's reading around 8.0 or so ... i know a .01 makes a big difference but i can't help that the 2 testers i've got are shiddy ...


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 28, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> ...turns out pH is high , bummer ...And this server busy is really gettin' old ...Any ideas on what i should i about ph??? it's reading around 8.0 or so ... i know a .01 makes a big difference but i can't help that the 2 testers i've got are shiddy ...


 

 ...  gotta get your PH down to 6.5 or as close as you can to that #.  Have you been testing your runoff, and what is the PH of your water that you've been feeding with?

Also on another note... did you get your HID lighing back from HTG,, everything went ok I assume???

Overall though plants are looking nice!!!


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 28, 2009)

im surprised your plants are doing as well as they are with a ph of 8!
must be hardy little guys!
time to buy some phospheric acid, its not expensive $10 for 250ml
have you got a pen ph tester  strips or soil ph test kit?
i use a ph pen and have the other ph testing equipment,
the only downfall with the ph pens are, you cant cheak the ph of the soil directly,
this site has about the cheapist good ph testers ive seen, 
http://www.eseasongear.com/hydroponics.html
 as for the leaf damage its prob where you spiled alittle water with nutes on the leaf and the light burns the leaf,
how much space do you have to work with in your grow room,
and how much height do you have?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 28, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> ... gotta get your PH down to 6.5 or as close as you can to that #. Have you been testing your runoff, and what is the PH of your water that you've been feeding with?
> 
> Also on another note... did you get your HID lighing back from HTG,, everything went ok I assume???
> 
> Overall though plants are looking nice!!!



 As for pH, i'm workin on it...I'd just got a pH tester in the last few days...I guess for the last week i'd been watering w/ just 24 hr distilled tap...But after testing it seems like my waters got a really high pH , there wasn't a whole lot of color difference in the tap and my distilled but you could tell a slight difference pinkish to red i guess...But i'd put out a few buckets about a week to collect runoff rainwater , and i tested it and it's sittin right around 6 on the strips so i'm thinking about flushing with that along with the distilled w/ an acidic additive like vineger (white) or peroxide , or maybe food grade citric acid if i can find it...Haven't tested my RO ph yet...any advice whether i should stop nutes tho ??? Or possibly feed a mix of compost tea??? 
 And on another note about my HID, i was told the cord was bad and they're gonna ship me a brand new one...BUT , they didn't have my model ballast in stock ...So it'll be maybe a week more than anticipated, but i'd think it should be here in the next few days ...


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 28, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> im surprised your plants are doing as well as they are with a ph of 8!
> must be hardy little guys!
> time to buy some phospheric acid, its not expensive $10 for 250ml
> have you got a pen ph tester strips or soil ph test kit?
> ...


 I've not gotta lot of space really , but enough i'd suppose...It's a 4ft wide x 2ft deep x 4ft tall grow tent from HTG ... I'm actually considering building a taller growbox when i get the resources to do so , it'll basically be a dedicated flower chamber w/ the HID ... The T5 i have is pretty much ideal size for the tent ...It's gonna be cuttin it close when i get the HID back tho, it may have to be pegged at the top ...Would anyone consider tying over any at this point in flower (5 weeks) ??? And i'm hopin to get another pH tester for sure, about how much would one need to invest to get a decent test where you can actually read by .1 or at least has the entire scale 1-14 ??? keep in mind resources are really limited tho...Well , Everyone Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN ...


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 28, 2009)

that link to eseasongear.com posted up be swift is really a good site to get your pen from.  That's where I ordered my Milwaukee ph55 tester recently.

So far I really like it, and it's way better than using those darn test strips.  hXXp://www.eseasongear.com/miphwaphte1.html


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 28, 2009)

ha, i just remembered i got that link off you lama!
yea that site is about the best ive seen for price,
get it there.
would it be possable to get more height if you changed things around in your grow space?
i would use the bigest pots you can afford to use in your grow space if you want to up your yeild, try get 3gal for flowering plants, but 5 gal is even better!
as for your water, you cant realy tell a waters ph by looking at it, 
you will have to test it, 
yea collecting rainwater can be a good place to get clean water but you will have to test it too, 
do you use nutes every time you water?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah swifgt i know ya can't tell Ph by looking at it...if i'd said that it "looked" about 8 , i was meaning that when i looked at the tester/strip it was roughly in the 8 area ...It's so dang hard to differentiate the colors with this tester , but i've been mixed few different ratios of vineger and peroxide to compare a slightly acidic and really acidic  to the 8 , just to kinda get an idea of how much change in color there is on the pool/spa strips... But i got the HID back today  ...
  And as for Heighth goes i've been racking my brain trying to figure it out , i'm sure i'll be fine if i just stay with the small pots and short veg times ...But i'm just thinkin just in case, that HID may be a lil close to some tops if not tied over... Sooo, I'm considering raising the tent off the ground...The bottom unzips all around the bottom, and has a seperate removeable water-proof floor ...So i'm thinkin' i can maybe take a few pieces of lumber , bricks, maybe crates, jus somethin to stack on top of ... I'll only lift about 1 extra foot i guess, i dont think it'll be a problem unless i get pretty far off the ground and it becomes top heavy ... And also this will help get a lot more airflow under the canopy ... And nutes, i only use every other watering  , haven't the last 3 times tho ... But i'm pretty sure that i wouldn't be able to fit but a few 5 gal. containers in that little tent, hopefully i'll get a few 3 gal. when i start gettin' serious about it and have things figured out best i can... Soil is an issue tho, i'm wondering what's a good cheap wal-mart/lowes alternative ??? at the moment i've been using FFOF , and hopefully will eventually be able to get another bag ...But i'm gonna wait till i have the cash to get most everything else i'll need, as soil isn't cheap when shipped ... Well, i'll begin 1/2 teaspoon/gallon distilled water today, will get an update soon hopefully ...


----------



## tn_toker420 (May 11, 2009)

Welp, still working on Ph , but things aren't looking too bad...Not as healthy as i'd like but the buds are comin' along pretty nicely , sure are takin their sweet time tho ...Got my HID back, but most likely will be adding a seperate flower box for it, and use the Tent for Vegging a few for outdoors and reveg ...Still thinkin about it, but hopefully that's what i'll do ...Anyways, here's how they're doin'...


----------



## lordhighlama (May 11, 2009)

looking good toker,, glad to hear you finally got your HID back.  Everything works ok now I assume?  Have you tested your runoff PH or have you just been testing what you've been watering with?


----------



## Old Hippie (Feb 28, 2010)

Them some shornuff pretty girls you got there Tn Toker!
:watchplant:  :holysheep:


----------

